# SAT I Mark for AKU Admission



## M-D (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi, I just wanted to know what would be regarded as the lowest mark on the SAT I test to be eligible for admission into AKU and then what would be regarded as a competitive mark on the SAT I test for AKU? thanks in advance.


----------



## Geber (Jan 10, 2013)

muddasser said:


> Hi, I just wanted to know what would be regarded as the lowest mark on the SAT I test to be eligible for admission into AKU and then what would be regarded as a competitive mark on the SAT I test for AKU? thanks in advance.


The AKUH website says you need an SAT (*not* subject tests) score of atleast 1800. As it is 1800 is pretty hard to get. I know a friend who got 1900ish last year and couldn't get in.
I have mine in around 10 days. :whistling: Good luck if you're giving them soon too!


----------



## M-D (Jan 10, 2013)

so to get into AKU a student has to only do SAT I not SAT II and the SAT subject test? is that correct? by the way what is the difference between SAT II and SAT subject tests? thanks in advance.


----------



## Geber (Jan 10, 2013)

muddasser said:


> so to get into AKU a student has to only do SAT I not SAT II and the SAT subject test? is that correct? by the way what is the difference between SAT II and SAT subject tests? thanks in advance.


If you're following a Canadian/American system of education (which I'm guessing you're not or you'd be aware of the difference between the 2 tests) then you have to submit you're SAT subject test scores too. You can find more info and specific on their website. Google aku.edu (can't post links, sorry)

The difference is that the SAT is a standardized test which tests your proficiency in English and Math (generally). The subject tests require a deeper understanding of sciences and/or languages. The only ones you would be required to give for most unis in Pakistan are Biology, Chemistry and Physics/Math Level 1/2 (giving 2 is a safer bet). You can find more info on the SAT tests on their website. Google collegeboard.com 

:thumbsup:


----------

